# I just found out i'm that guy nobody likes:( Should i get new friends?



## CreatorMunk (Sep 4, 2015)

So today i was having a pretty good day, until i got home. I turned on the computer and went on Facebook. I was added to a new group chat. I got a little exited and clicked on the group. It consisted of all my close friends. About 12 people. The conversations date back 2 years ago. Talking about parties, going to the cinema, road trips and other such things. I was scrolling through seeing all the **** i had missed, then somebody posted a new message in the group: “”****ing *my name* leaving the group””. It was a lame attempt at tricking me into believing that i was added then left on my own somehow. I triple checked the top of the group chat to see if i was ever added. And to no surprise i never was. I feel very betrayed and i had no idea they have been doing all this fun stuff without me. I don't know what made them want to add me now after 2 years but it doesn't make me feel good or "accepted". My whole friend circle has been a lie and i thought my friends were just fond of sitting at home much but it turns out they were just out there doing awesome things without me. i need advice. Am i a ****ty person, why couldn't they have told me that they don't want me to come with them. I could have accepted that more than what happened today.

Thanks in advance from a very sad 19 year old.


----------



## ormstunga (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds to me like you were never friends with them in the first place. You shouldn't feel too bad about yourself, since this really has nothing to do with anything in your power or abilities to change. Either they were ****ty people who only found you a source of misery they can laugh at, or you guys never really connected in the first place. You should try finding a group or at least a person with common interests who you know won't be an utter ***, or make you into one. 

Don't worry, you're probably still in school or whatever, and life will change once you go into college or whatever it is that your next goal is.


----------



## CreatorMunk (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for putting it into perspective.


----------



## Akembral (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes...You should get new friends....It was very cruel of them to treat you this way to begin with. I would separate myself from them as much as possible...and get a group of people you have interests with. But keep you chin up...I;m glad you are young and
going on to other things in your life. High school is nothing compared to the rest of your life. So move on and do great things. It is all about you not them...seek out things that make you happy. Don't wait on someone else to do that...There will be others who will find you when you take action.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No sir, don't you dare call yourself that. The real sh** are those idiots who did that to you. There is not need to stay where you are not wanted. Go out and make new friends, real friends who like you for who you are, trust me there has to be at least ONE out there who will. They don't deserve your friendship not now or never. You should not stoop down to the lower ranks of those people who find pleasure in the pain of others.


----------



## Questionqueen (Sep 19, 2015)

Had a similar situation as well. Don't feel down. People who gang up on another are weak and it sounds like their in security's are very large to be doing something like that and still have you believe that you are a close friend. You must understand you are who you are and they are who they are and there is nothing wrong with the fact that you don't relate with them. Seeing how they handle a situation shows you never would want to. Hold your head high and understand situations happen to the best of people and all you can do is move forward ignore the negativity and know better people are coming your way. Sometimes the best lessons come from the worst experiences.


----------



## Nikki19 (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow that's a ****ty thing for them to do... Here's a tip get new friends!


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

They sound like total ***ts. You're better off without them anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Things like this are why people suck.


----------

